# You know you're too into snakes when...



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

Well yesterday was interesting.

Got a message from my mate who lives in the flat above me yesterday while I was at work, saying that the fuse box in the flats had caught fire, all electric was out and I needed to come home to check the flat caus mine's right next to the electric cupboard where the fire was and she couldn't get in to check everything was ok. 

Well I panicked and flew out of work, did 90mph most of the way back and jumped a few lights. Only thing was, my main concern was that Frosty fed last night and now has no heat, 4 bags of various sized mice in the freezer will be lost, and what if smoke got in and hurt my babies!!!!

Anyway, it all turned out fine, I got back and nothing in my flat was affected, in fact my electric was still on, so we took refuge at mine to watch TV (screw going back to work) until all the electric in the block went off, (stupid electric repair guys) so we took refuge in the pub, (where we work) and had to sneak frozen mice into their freezers with the rest of our food and sneak 4 snakes into the staff room!


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

I've got one.

you know you're too into snake when....

what you spend on running, updating and maintaining your collection costs you as much per month (and more) as it would to own and run a pair of nissan skylines. And yet when you look into buying *one* you can't quite raise enough capital to do so 

Mason


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Here is one. . . 

You know you're too into snakes when you start moving furniture out the the livingroom, just so you can fit more vivs in. I dont, do that, really, I don't . . .:whistling2:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

You know you're too into snakes when you have a snake worth more than your car!:lol2:


----------



## si_tragedy (Nov 14, 2007)

You know you're too into snakes when you start elongating your sssss, just to sound like them.


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

You know you're too into snakes when you find yourself moving the dogs treat side to side, hope he will strike at it...


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

You know you are into snakes when you are shopping and you look at stuff thinking ......ohhhh that'll make a good hide!


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

You know your'e too into snakes when all you can find for your tea is DF rat al la carte!!!!!


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

Fangio said:


> You know you're too into snakes when you have a snake worth more than your car!:lol2:


i know how you feel :lol2:


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

...when they move into your bedroom!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

a friend of mine years ago had his thermstat that controlled his furnace lock up on the on position. one of those gas, forced air furnaces. when he came home it was blazing hot in his place. he lost all of his collection except for a couple of snakes. it was bad, really bad. he had a lot of animals and they were cooked.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

rachy said:


> You know you are into snakes when you are shopping and you look at stuff thinking ......ohhhh that'll make a good hide!



omg i'm not alone then!? thought i was losing the plot!!


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

when u see food differently......


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

Luton Reptile Rescue said:


> when u see food differently......


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

i go to shops and think hmm that would be good for the snakes lol


another..

when your freezer has more mice and rats and taking up most of the space!


----------



## mark666black (Feb 18, 2007)

(a post on another thread made me think of this..)

you know your into snakes when........

the family's food is kept in a freezer in the garage and the snakes food is kept in a freezer in the house......


The only time you ever buy anything from the gardening department from a shop, is for hides ect for the snakes (I HATE gardening)

And, you know when your into snakes, as when ever you see any small alive fluffy animal you think "oooh My boa/python/royal would love that"


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

......whn thers more mice in your freezer than food for you, and you look forward to seeing your snakes more than seeing your family


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

when little by little 'your' part of the living space shrinks, you get rid of the double bed to make room for a snake rack, the TV for a viv and half your wardrobe has snakes in it with a few clothes squashed in the top..


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

mark666black said:


> (a post on another thread made me think of this..)
> 
> you know your into snakes when........
> 
> ...


 

Ditto:rotfl:


----------



## Will5 (Apr 15, 2007)

you still live with your parents so dont pay the electricty bill and when they threaten to take some of your reps away, you take extra care to turn off all unnecessary electricity use so the electricty bill isnt so much and then shout at younger siblings for leaving lights on:lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Incubuss said:


> Here is one. . .
> 
> You know you're too into snakes when you start moving furniture out the the livingroom, just so you can fit more vivs in. I dont, do that, really, I don't . . .:whistling2:


My computer desk left two weeks ago. There is now a snakey climbing tree in its place.

You know when you're too into reptile keeping when you go to Ikea and all you can think about is how easy THAT would be to convert into a viv stack, and all for £29.99.

Also, when you find out that saying "I'm not buying anything at this show/shop/friend's house" turns more expensive than saying "Ok, we have this much as a budget. We can't spend more than that."


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

................when you plan the next one or two in advance....and try to keep your plans from your other half, and looking at ANYTHING and considering it for viv's or viv kit


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

When you describe other animals in snake sizes - "How bigs that cat?" "Looks to be about yearling retic size"


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

the-tick said:


> ................when you plan the next one or two in advance....and try to keep your plans from your other half, and looking at ANYTHING and considering it for viv's or viv kit


Snap!


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

You know your too into snakes when you ask a girl if she would like to come up and see my snake actualy means would you like to come up and see my snake


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

you know when your into snakes when...
you drive 5 hours to go to a reptile show and you dont know whether its open or not, or when it opens or if its the right date, AND you dont expect to get anything


----------



## mark666black (Feb 18, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> You know when you're too into reptile keeping when you go to Ikea and all you can think about is how easy THAT would be to convert into a viv stack, and all for £29.99.


 
Oh so true :lol2: 

Also when you refer to anything pregnant as "gravid" even family members :blush:


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

You know your too into snakes when you 'll do anything for love!!

R


----------

